# Spitfire Haynes Manual



## R988 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hurricane and Typhoon as well 8) 

http://www.24hourmuseum.org.uk/nwh_gfx_en/ART34969.html


----------



## Clave (Mar 17, 2006)

I'd buy one... or all... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2006)

looks interesting, i remember a while back they did one for baby care


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah theres a sex one too  The oily hand of Haynes!


----------

